
Mozilla's Founder Wants to Block Ads on Mobile So He Can Serve You Different Ads - aceperry
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/mozillas-founder-wants-to-block-ads-on-mobile-so-he-can-serve-you-different-ads
======
orionblastar
This is sort of what Cable TV companies do, they block ads with their own ads.

Brave claims to block ads that slow down your browsing experience and track
you with cleaner ads that don't do that. The user can earn Bitcoins watching
the clean ads to use to pay a site to browse without any ads.

You have to figure that there is a profit motive there somewhere, the free web
browser has to pay for itself so they can earn money.

He's reinventing the way advertising is used on the web, blocking dirty ads
with clean ads. Using a Bitcoin based reward system to remove ads from a site
by paying Bitcoin for a subscription.

